# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου] PIONEER GM-3400

## malwnakos

Γεια σας συμφορουμητες χρειαζομαι βοηθεια, εχω ενα PIONEER GM-3400 και  δεν ακουω τα ρελε που ακουγα παντα κατα την εναρξη λειτουργειας  του,οποτε δεν εχω κ ηχο.Καμια φορα μετα απο κανα δεκαλεπτο παιζει σε  ολες τις εντασεις κ μετα απο λιγο παλι οχι.Να σημειωσω οτι πριν κανα  2μηνο αργουσε να ανοιξει κατα περιπου 10 δευτερα αλλα μετα ολα οκ (ειχε  γινει για καμια 10αρια φορες).Καμια ιδεα ??Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα :Smile: 


IMG_20180227_225625.jpgIMG_20180227_225705.jpgIMG_20180227_230324.jpgIMG_20180227_230338.jpg

----------


## mikemtb73

Πρέπει να ελέγξεις  τις τάσεις τροφοδοσιας
Πρέπει να ελέγξεις αν έχεις τάση στην έξοδο.
Πρέπει να ελέγξεις αν είναι καλά όλα τα τελικά τρανζίστορ/φετ 
Πρέπει να ελέγξεις πυκνωτές 
Πρέπει να ελέγξεις όλες τις κολλησεις 


via Tapatalk

----------


## malwnakos

40 volt η εξοδος της γεφυρας,ταση στη εξοδο δεν ειχα,τραβαει 0.5Α οταν αναβει,οι κολλησεις ειναι οκ.
τα τρανζιστορ και τους πυκνωτες πως τα μετραω κολλημενα πανω στη πλακετα ευκολα?
φοραει τα 2sd1707 και 2sb1156....

----------


## mikemtb73

Έχεις 2 τάσεις τροφοδοσίας.  Μέτρα ως προς το (-) της εξόδου. Πρεπει να βρεις μια θετική και μια αρνητικη. Για δες.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## malwnakos

Μετραω απο τη μια εξοδο των ηχειων κ συγκεκριμενα το (-) με τα 2 ποδια της γεφυρας και μετα με την αλλη εξοδο των ηχειων?καταλαβα καλα η λεω βλακειες???
Ευχαριστω να πω για την ανταποκριση σου!!!

----------


## mikemtb73

> Μετραω απο τη μια εξοδο των ηχειων κ συγκεκριμενα το (-) με τα 2 ποδια της γεφυρας


Μονο αυτο... τι τάσεις Έχεις?



Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## malwnakos

*mikemtb73* σου εχω στειλει πμ,το πηρες? Σε ρωταω γιατι δεν βλεπω κατι στα απεσταλμενα μου ενω λεει εσταλει!

----------

